# Gtechniq launch non-causti​c car care products



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Gtechniq launch non-caustic car care products

A leading British aftermarket ceramic coatings manufacturer today (Monday 10 November 2014) launched a new range of essential car maintenance products.

The new products have been introduced into the Gtechniq range to work alongside the manufacturer's coatings, ensuring they continue to outlast and outperform other market leaders.

Rob Earle, managing director of Gtechniq, said: "We have worked hard to develop this new range of maintenance products. It's not easy to formulate a product that will perform to the highest specifications, removing the likes of heavy road grime, tar, bugs and fall out, while working to protect coatings.

"All of the new products from our snow foam to bug remover are non caustic and will not harm any paint protection coating whether it be a super durable ceramic Gtechniq coating, or another sealant or wax."

As part of the non-caustic range Gtechniq has introduced six new products.

The first product is, W4 Citrus Foam, a sweet smelling, 100 percent biodegradable snow foam that removes road grime with ease. The foam is available in 1l (RRP £13.99) and 5l (RRP £34.94), and its pH neutral formula combined, with strong foaming agents will ensure a car is prepped from hood to wheels.

Secondly, W5 All Purpose Citrus Cleaner, a pH neutral, completely biodegradable cleaner that shifts even the toughest of oil and road grime. The cleaner is available in 500ml (RRP £5.99) and 5l (RRP £37.94), and can be used for a multitude of tasks from engine bay degreasing, to removing stains on carpets.

Then there is W6 Iron and General Fall Out Remover, a fast and effective formula that dissolves fall out and brake dust. The remover comes in 250ml (RRP £5.99), 500ml (RRP £9.96) and 5l (RRP £59.99), and has corrosion inhibitor plus, an additive designed to combat the effects of acid rain.

Tar spots are an inevitable part of everyday driving whether a car has paint protection or not. As a result, W7 Tar and Glue Remover dissolves sticky spots in minutes, allowing a car to remain in perfect condition. W7 comes in 250ml (RRP £4.99), 500ml (RRP £8.95) and 5l (RRP £29.99).

Bug splatter is one of the hardest to remove contaminants, so W8 Bug Remover has been introduced into the Gtechniq range to help combat this. The remover is 100 percent biodegradable and pH neutral. It is available in 250ml (RRP £4.99), 500ml (RRP £7.50) and 5l (RRP £29.99), and makes light work of removing our friends that like to cling on.

And finally, Gtechniq has developed T2 Tyre Dressing. Easy to apply, T2 is durable and will not get slung onto a car's bodywork when being driven. It is body shop safe, repels dirt and will not degrade tyres in any way. Available in 250ml (RRP £4.99) T2 is 100 percent biodegradable.

For more information on the latest products in the Gtechniq range visit www.gtechniq.com


----------

